# LOL. Check out this Mantis Shrimp Video...



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i laughed at this. you can imagine the thoughts going through each inverts head...

Mantis Shrimp


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

he snatched his leg off. that was a pretty mantis but not as pretty as the peacock mantis.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

LOL, "would u like a crab leg Mr.mantis?" "Why thank you"


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

cool


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i like the one a couplo down..."peacock mantis catching ghost shrimp"


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Man those things scare me! What would happen if it struck your finger? I would love it if they were sold around here! Some are very colorful!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

:rasp:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

they dont call them thumb splitters for nothing.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll try to make a few vids when I get mine in a few months.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

supposedley some aquarium in the states got a bunch of live rock imported for one of their large tanks...

unfortunately the live rock contained some mantis shrimp that they didnt notice. the next day EVERY SINGLE fish in the giant tank was dead...thanks to the mantis shrimp...lol.

my dad showed me the article the other day when i was talking to him about them.lol


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Man those things are quick, in another video further down it shows them leaping out of their burrow and snatching ghost shrimp. The ghost shrimp dont even know what hit em.
E


----------

